# I can't record with my EVH 5150 50w



## chopeth (Feb 26, 2016)

I joined a band not long ago, my guitar mate has a powerball I 100w. I bought a 5150 50w with which I'm immensely happy. We are trying to record a demo. His guitars are already on it. Yesterday I tried to record mine, it's through a sound card and into cubase in an old computer. The other guitarrist sounds pretty loud while I can't make myself heard in the mix, just a very low, barely audible sound. There's even almost no spectre at the cubase track when I play, in case this might help. I just plug my preamp out to the sound card and was wondering what do I do wrong. Probably something stupid but I'm inexperienced in recording to a sc. Anyone?


----------



## Random3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Please tell me the speaker is still connected when you are doing this.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 26, 2016)

Random3 said:


> Please tell me the speaker is still connected when you are doing this.



It is


----------



## col (Feb 26, 2016)

Which soundcard? I'm guessing it might be because you're plugging it into a line input but can't be sure without knowing what kind of interface it is.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot for trying to help 

Pream out into a line6 ux1 and this soundcard into cubase 5


----------



## col (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok, so it can't be that. 

Usually though when something is too loud and makes something you want to hear inaudible, the trick in mixing is to turn that offending track down, _not_ to turn everything else louder. Meaning turn the other guitarists tracks (and all the other tracks, drums, bass etc) down until they're the same volume and in balance with yours.

But since you said there's almost no signal at all that's not normal. Have you already used all the available gain from the Line6 mic preamp, ie. maxed out the input knob, and still almost no signal?


----------



## chopeth (Feb 27, 2016)

col said:


> But since you said there's almost no signal at all that's not normal. Have you already used all the available gain from the Line6 mic preamp, ie. maxed out the input knob, and still almost no signal?



All levels are the highest possible


----------



## col (Feb 27, 2016)

But you're getting regular volume/level with the amp out of the cab? To rule out anything related to your guitar and amp.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 28, 2016)

col said:


> But you're getting regular volume/level with the amp out of the cab? To rule out anything related to your guitar and amp.



Yep, regular volume level out of the cab


----------



## col (Feb 28, 2016)

I did a google search with "line6 ux1 low volume" and it seems it's a common problem. There should be a +18dB switch in the control software interface that's the only way to try and fix the issue.


----------



## Descent (Mar 1, 2016)

There's another way to fix the issue - just put a mic and record the damn cab.
What's so scary about recording a cab and today's generation of players?


----------



## chopeth (Mar 1, 2016)

col said:


> I did a google search with "line6 ux1 low volume" and it seems it's a common problem. There should be a +18dB switch in the control software interface that's the only way to try and fix the issue.



Thanks a lot for your help, I really appreciate it. We are going to try what you say 



Descent said:


> There's another way to fix the issue - just put a mic and record the damn cab.
> What's so scary about recording a cab and today's generation of players?



I'm almost 40, thanks for considering me "today's generation of players", considering your comment I bet you must be 60 or so. In respect to the other way of recording, I can't do it with the damn cab and that's why I made this thread, so thanks for nothing.


----------



## Guamskyy (Mar 1, 2016)

^haha damn


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 1, 2016)

Descent said:


> There's another way to fix the issue - just put a mic and record the damn cab.
> What's so scary about recording a cab and today's generation of players?



Today's cueless trolls...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 1, 2016)

chopeth said:


> I'm almost 40, thanks for considering me "today's generation of players", considering your comment I bet you must be 60 or so. In respect to the other way of recording, I can't do it with the damn cab and that's why I made this thread, so thanks for nothing.



Ah, perhaps you're just to darn old then  

I've read that the master volume needs to be turned up significantly to record through the preamp out. 

You could also try routing out of the fx loop into the daw with an impulse loader..


----------



## chopeth (Mar 1, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> You could also try routing out of the fx loop into the daw with an impulse loader..



I'll try this if the +18db trick doesn't work. Thanks!


----------



## vertibration (Mar 2, 2016)

chopeth said:


> I joined a band not long ago, my guitar mate has a powerball I 100w. I bought a 5150 50w with which I'm immensely happy. We are trying to record a demo. His guitars are already on it. Yesterday I tried to record mine, it's through a sound card and into cubase in an old computer. The other guitarrist sounds pretty loud while I can't make myself heard in the mix, just a very low, barely audible sound. There's even almost no spectre at the cubase track when I play, in case this might help. I just plug my preamp out to the sound card and was wondering what do I do wrong. Probably something stupid but I'm inexperienced in recording to a sc. Anyone?



Listen clearly because I have the solution. I own a 5150 iii 50W. This is what you need to do. 

Make sure amp is connected to cab. Take a 1/4 inch jack and pop that sucker into your headphone out in the back of the amp to silence the cab (try and get a 1/4 inch dummy piece like the ones that come with headphones)

Then take the preamp out from the back of the 5150 iii and plug that cable into your audio interface. 

That's it, you can direct record the head, and use Impulse Responses for whatever cabinets you love. I use this method on all my recordings, and it sounds killer. \

Also, I called Fender before buying the amp, and they said that this solution is the best way and safest way to direct record


----------



## chopeth (Mar 2, 2016)

vertibration said:


> Listen clearly because I have the solution. I own a 5150 iii 50W. This is what you need to do.
> 
> Make sure amp is connected to cab. Take a 1/4 inch jack and pop that sucker into your headphone out in the back of the amp to silence the cab (try and get a 1/4 inch dummy piece like the ones that come with headphones)
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, you saved my life, I'll try it right away


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 2, 2016)

chopeth said:


> Thank you very much, you saved my life, I'll try it right away



Let us know how it goes! I didn't know you could do this. This could save me from spending money on a Two Notes!


----------



## Drew (Mar 2, 2016)

chopeth said:


> I'm almost 40, thanks for considering me "today's generation of players", considering your comment I bet you must be 60 or so. In respect to the other way of recording, I can't do it with the damn cab and that's why I made this thread, so thanks for nothing.



Hey, to be fair, man, there was absolutely no way for him to know that from your post.  (I'm 35, I'm in the same demographic). 

Out of curiosity, why can't you use the cab? Too loud for your loom/living situation? Micing up a cab is a bit finnicky, but while IR cab sims are getting awfully good these days, a well mic'd amp sounds _awesome_ and gives you another way to "shape" your sound with mic position/distance, with way more control than swapping through a handful of IRs.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 2, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Let us know how it goes! I didn't know you could do this. This could save me from spending money on a Two Notes!



I use this set up everyday. A Two notes is worthless for studio work if you have an EVH iii, the free two notes plug in hosts the same Impulse responses as the rack unit and pedal, but its free. 

Save your money


----------



## vertibration (Mar 2, 2016)

Drew said:


> Hey, to be fair, man, there was absolutely no way for him to know that from your post.  (I'm 35, I'm in the same demographic).
> 
> Out of curiosity, why can't you use the cab? Too loud for your loom/living situation? Micing up a cab is a bit finnicky, but while IR cab sims are getting awfully good these days, a well mic'd amp sounds _awesome_ and gives you another way to "shape" your sound with mic position/distance, with way more control than swapping through a handful of IRs.



I could also mic my cab, but with today's IR's, it does not make sense to do that. You are stuck with one cab sound. Quad guitar recordings sound better when you use different IR's. I stack a Zilla Fatboy 2x12, and an ENGL 4x12 and blend them and they sound awesome. That is the versatility you get with IR's. You can always go back and switch it around, and mix and match. Its cheap, sometimes free, and they sound just as good, or better than a mic'd cab if you buy some great IR's. Ownhammer, and Fractal Audio have great IR's. So many good companies out there making quality IR's. 

To each his own, but sounds to me like the dude wants silent recording, and the solution I brought forth directly from Fender will get him there safely and effectively without him blowing tubes.


----------



## Descent (Mar 3, 2016)

Haha, sorry, sounds like you're a veteran like me, pushing 40 but cabs are still rattling my windows 

I still don't see how miking one cabinet could be so limiting, you just use another mic or overdrive in front of the amp and it sounds totally different. 

BTW, some amps still put out through the fx send if you have it on standby, maybe another trick worth checking out? The one with the headphone out should work though.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 3, 2016)

vertibration said:


> Listen clearly because I have the solution. I own a 5150 iii 50W. This is what you need to do.
> 
> Make sure amp is connected to cab. Take a 1/4 inch jack and pop that sucker into your headphone out in the back of the amp to silence the cab (try and get a 1/4 inch dummy piece like the ones that come with headphones)
> 
> ...



It worked like charm, thanks a lot again, I didn't have to try the fx loop out thing.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 3, 2016)

chopeth said:


> It worked like charm, thanks a lot again, I didn't have to try the fx loop out thing.



Yea, I used to use an FX loop into my interface when I had an Orange Jim Root Terror Head, but I got rid of that head because the damn thing was popping and crackling like crazy. Might have been bad tubes. The EVH head is a godsend. Its the most versatile amp out there in my opinion besides the ENGL Fireball 100W. That thing has a cool gate built in on the back of the head that seems really useful.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 3, 2016)

Descent said:


> Haha, sorry, sounds like you're a veteran like me, pushing 40 but cabs are still rattling my windows
> 
> I still don't see how miking one cabinet could be so limiting, you just use another mic or overdrive in front of the amp and it sounds totally different.
> 
> BTW, some amps still put out through the fx send if you have it on standby, maybe another trick worth checking out? The one with the headphone out should work though.



I mean, if you have a sick cabinet like an Orange 4x12, ENGL, or Diezel or something like that than yea, you could use different mic's and positions. Most dont have the space, volume availability, or money. I have a Peavey 4x12 with sheffields and its a decent cab. For me to buy a couple of mics, I just dont want to lol. I like using impulses. There is one impulse response out there that I downloaded from the Fractal Forums called the Zilla Fatboy 2x12 that is absolutely murderous. Highly recommended.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 3, 2016)

vertibration said:


> I use this set up everyday. A Two notes is worthless for studio work if you have an EVH iii, the free two notes plug in hosts the same Impulse responses as the rack unit and pedal, but its free.
> 
> Save your money



Thanks! Exactly what I'd be looking to do. How high do you crank you're volume when recording?

Also, does recording via this method include pedals in the EFX loop or is the loop bypassed?


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2016)

vertibration said:


> I mean, if you have a sick cabinet like an Orange 4x12, ENGL, or Diezel or something like that than yea, you could use different mic's and positions. Most dont have the space, volume availability, or money. I have a Peavey 4x12 with sheffields and its a decent cab. For me to buy a couple of mics, I just dont want to lol. I like using impulses. There is one impulse response out there that I downloaded from the Fractal Forums called the Zilla Fatboy 2x12 that is absolutely murderous. Highly recommended.



If you don't mind my asking, how much time have you spent experimenting with mic'd cabs? 

It's absolutely shocking how much of a difference slight changes in mic position can make in your recorded tone - to the extent, in fact, that some people look at this as a disadvantage for micing up a cap, because until you get the hang of it and learn to listen for what you like, it can take a VERY long time to really dial in mic position. I can't see how swapping through a bunch of cap impulses is somehow less limiting than an infinitely-variable number of positions you can toss even a single mic on a cab (much less two - I finally bit the bullet and ponied up for a MD421 as a second mic for a SM57, and holy crap, I wish I'd done this years ago). 

If you have a need to record silently - neighbors, young children, significant ambient noise bleed, whatever - I totally get the appeal of running a line out into an IR. But unless you have a reason you NEED to do this, micing up a cab is kind of a pain in the neck at first, but IMO ultimately worth it. 

The good news is with the way technology has advanced you can get great tones either way - I've only casually explored the LePou stuff, but their Ecstacy model is stunningly good for free software, with a good cab IR. I was cracking up listening to playback the first time I tried it. But, if you have an amp and a cab you like, and don't mind the learning curve, micing up rules.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 3, 2016)

Drew said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how much time have you spent experimenting with mic'd cabs?
> 
> It's absolutely shocking how much of a difference slight changes in mic position can make in your recorded tone - to the extent, in fact, that some people look at this as a disadvantage for micing up a cap, because until you get the hang of it and learn to listen for what you like, it can take a VERY long time to really dial in mic position. I can't see how swapping through a bunch of cap impulses is somehow less limiting than an infinitely-variable number of positions you can toss even a single mic on a cab (much less two - I finally bit the bullet and ponied up for a MD421 as a second mic for a SM57, and holy crap, I wish I'd done this years ago).
> 
> ...



I've been producing rock/metal for the last 20 years or so. I used to do studio work a lot, but now do everything at home (thank god for new technology advancements with DAWS and plug ins). I have lots of experience, and I am definitely not disputing sound quality of a good mic'd cab. I used to record with an SM 57 and 421 back in my studio days. However, its more of a volume thing for me. I record guitars silent because I live with my girlfriend and she needs her beauty sleep.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 3, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Thanks! Exactly what I'd be looking to do. How high do you crank you're volume when recording?
> 
> Also, does recording via this method include pedals in the EFX loop or is the loop bypassed?



I keep the volume on both channels slightly below the middle. It will offer you -3db or -4db from your audio track so that you have good headroom for mixing. 

My method for recording is the better way because it frees up the FX loop for pedals. If you try to record using your FX loop with the EVH, you are screwing yourself out of using pedals. You know what I mean?

The FX is never bypassed, you can definitely use pedals with my method


----------



## Descent (Mar 4, 2016)

It is my impression that a lot of people reach out to the expensive guitar modelers and speaker emulators before they even considering throwing in a $100 mic in front of their already existing speaker. Don't get me wrong - I use IRs to fart around with when I have to be quiet, but all my serious work ends up pushing air.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 4, 2016)

Descent said:


> It is my impression that a lot of people reach out to the expensive guitar modelers and speaker emulators before they even considering throwing in a $100 mic in front of their already existing speaker. Don't get me wrong - I use IRs to fart around with when I have to be quiet, but all my serious work ends up pushing air.



I agree, 98% of the IR's out there are not as good as micing a cab. However, I have come across less than a handful of incredible IR's that sound mint on a recording.


----------



## Genome (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd recommend going from the speaker outs into a reactive load box so you can get the power amp colour in there too.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 4, 2016)

Genome said:


> I'd recommend going from the speaker outs into a reactive load box so you can get the power amp colour in there too.



Yes, good suggestion too. Koch makes a cheap, but very effective load box. Load boxes however, can be expensive. Might as well buy an Isolation Cab.


----------



## Descent (Mar 4, 2016)

So far I have found only one set of IRs that I like and those are of an 1960a cab, I have to mix 3 of them (3 mics) in order to get something similar to what I'd get with one mic on a cab.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 5, 2016)

Speaking about IRs (which pardon me, I have no idea about), my band partner is suggesting me a couple of folders full of them named after the bands I assume they try to mimic. There's also a folder he sent me with cabinets also named by the brands and models. Sorry because of being blatantly iliterate about them, but I find plenty of them crap sounding, do you recommend any source or especific IR to pair my 5150 50w? I know he just discovered IR too so I'm afraid he just got the first thing he tried.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 5, 2016)

Good point on the power amp. Excuse my ignorance but are there IRs that have power amp colour baked in?


----------



## Drew (Mar 7, 2016)

vertibration said:


> I've been producing rock/metal for the last 20 years or so. I used to do studio work a lot, but now do everything at home (thank god for new technology advancements with DAWS and plug ins). I have lots of experience, and I am definitely not disputing sound quality of a good mic'd cab. I used to record with an SM 57 and 421 back in my studio days. However, its more of a volume thing for me. I record guitars silent because I live with my girlfriend and she needs her beauty sleep.



Yeah, that makes sense - in that case, some sort of line out plus a cab impulse is absolutely the way to go.


----------



## vertibration (Mar 7, 2016)

chopeth said:


> Speaking about IRs (which pardon me, I have no idea about), my band partner is suggesting me a couple of folders full of them named after the bands I assume they try to mimic. There's also a folder he sent me with cabinets also named by the brands and models. Sorry because of being blatantly iliterate about them, but I find plenty of them crap sounding, do you recommend any source or especific IR to pair my 5150 50w? I know he just discovered IR too so I'm afraid he just got the first thing he tried.



Just try a few IR's that are 4x12. Use Lepou Cab Sim plug in. Its free. look it up on google. Download the plug in, and use it on your audio track where your guitars come through, and load the IR into the Lepou Cab Sim. It will let you scroll through all of the IR's in your folder. Great free plug in


----------



## vertibration (Mar 7, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Good point on the power amp. Excuse my ignorance but are there IRs that have power amp colour baked in?



No not really, but the color from a Power amp can be emulated easily by just using the free Two Notes Cabinet plug in. Its the best IR plug in out there IMO. Only one that emulates tube power amps effectively.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 8, 2016)

vertibration said:


> No not really, but the color from a Power amp can be emulated easily by just using the free Two Notes Cabinet plug in. Its the best IR plug in out there IMO. Only one that emulates tube power amps effectively.



Thanks!


----------



## kootenay (Apr 5, 2016)

Well I was going to make a thread about which amp to buy, but by the sounds of it I only need the EVH 5150 III 50watt. It can silent record with the use of IRs and when the wife is out of the house I can still use it as normal old tube amp. I am guessing it will be much better at tighter modern metal than my Dark Terror. My other choices were the ENGL E530 or the Laney Studio...which I believe both won't really take a cab without some extra bits.

Anyways, thanks for this discussion it was most helpful.


----------

